# Horror Nights at Universal Studio



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

FYI...
that is in orlando.. holywood does not have Poe.. i believe..
this park forum has a loyt of pix.. from west coast.. east should pop up soon

http://www.themeparkreview.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=55706&start=220


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh my daughter went last night and she said Poe was her favorite house. I was thinking of you peewee.


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

I went to this this year, and the Poe haunt was one of my favorites. Had several actors as ravens plus a few dressed as Poe himself. Hard to explain, but it was very well done.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Got to work there this year in The In-Between house!


----------

